# IFAA state championship



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Jay County Archers had the grounds lookin' good, good target butts, well cut trails, the works...just a shame more folks don't get out and enjoy the game. i'm a dyed in the wool 3d'er but when there's a field shoot i can get to, i will.

thanks to the Jay County folks and the folks to do all the work for IFAA.


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

How did you shoot?


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

ccwilder3 said:


> How did you shoot?


When the Great Scorekeeper in the sky comes to write your name in the record book, it matters not whether or not you won or lost, but how you played the game.

and i played it my usual way... :shade:


----------



## 3rdplace (Jan 3, 2004)

carlosii said:


> When the Great Scorekeeper in the sky comes to write your name in the record book, it matters not whether or not you won or lost, but how you played the game.
> 
> and i played it my usual way... :shade:


I hope you did better than that!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

That means he shot like crap :chortle:




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> That means he shot like crap :chortl
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


OR, maybe instead of shooting his bow, he was shooting "Craps" and letting the dice roll, hahaha.


----------



## jesselou (Oct 22, 2005)

i shot thier this weekend it was a good shoot thanks to jay county


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

well, for all you Doubting Thomas's i'll have you know i am the co-holder of the animal round record for the geezer division! i have a badge, a medal and everything...for once i was NOT the only dog in the kennel...

now let's hear how ya'll did this weekend...i'll just assume BH didn't shoot himself in the metatarsal and MM found all his arrows that went skiddin' out into the palmetto platation...just assuming of course.

oh yeah, i also assume the Puzzled AT Poster was able to crank out a few more pages on his new work, The Puzzled Puzzle Puzzler...

:elf_moon:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Someone is grumpy today....and can't take a little poking. :doh:

No I didn't shoot this weekend as I had to work on Sat and had family stuff on Sun....

But I did shoot on Fri....and I shot the best round I've shot all year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> Someone is grumpy today....and can't take a little poking. :doh:
> 
> No I didn't shoot this weekend as I had to work on Sat and had family stuff on Sun....
> 
> ...


grumpy? me, grumpy??? you hang on there for a few and let me get back to you...in the meanwhile i'll let some of the other folks comment on what a sweet tempered, calm, cool, collected, lovable ol' geezer i am. :aniangel::hug:


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

carlosii said:


> well, for all you Doubting Thomas's i'll have you know i am the co-holder of the animal round record for the geezer division! i have a badge, a medal and everything...for once i was NOT the only dog in the kennel...
> 
> now let's hear how ya'll did this weekend...i'll just assume BH didn't shoot himself in the metatarsal and MM found all his arrows that went skiddin' out into the palmetto platation...just assuming of course.
> 
> ...


well, maybe i did come on a just a tad harsh on all the nice people who took the time to praise me for my many manly accomplishments...BH properly chastised me so i'm gonna go sit in time out for a bit...and play with my new IFAA medal...


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I know how you are....

All we wanted to know was how you shot....which is what friends usually ask. When they don't tell us....

It's time to poke them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> I know how you are....
> 
> All we wanted to know was how you shot....which is what friends usually ask. When they don't tell us....
> 
> ...


ah ha! now it all becomes clear...


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

carlosii said:


> well, for all you Doubting Thomas's i'll have you know i am the co-holder of the animal round record for the geezer division! i have a badge, a medal and everything...for once i was NOT the only dog in the kennel...


Carlos, surely you didn't mean me? Me being a Thomas....


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

ok ok...so i didn't set the woods on fire...i forget what it was i totaled, but i did finish third in a three horse race...you can check my total on the IFAA homepage.

now, all you Thomas's have taken the shine off my momentous achievement from that weekend...beatin' up on a poor old man...oh, the shame of it all.


----------



## 3rdplace (Jan 3, 2004)

We had our State Championship back in May. And yes I got a medal too! Gold one that is. :shade:

Now what you need to do is be one of them Snowbirds and ease on down to Homestead in December and shoot the IFAA NAFAC with us. I can get Jake to keep the bikini clad women beat off of you while you shoot.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

3rdplace said:


> We had our State Championship back in May. And yes I got a medal too! Gold one that is. :shade:
> 
> Now what you need to do is be one of them Snowbirds and ease on down to Homestead in December and shoot the IFAA NAFAC with us. I can get Jake to keep the bikini clad women beat off of you while you shoot.


i really wish i could get it in the cards, but i just don't think its gonna be. i'm just about a convert to field, though. can't understand why more folks can't get into it.

btw, i find bikini clad women grossly over-dressed.


----------

